# all of my make up stuff :)



## hellokitty235 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## ebvata (Jan 10, 2009)

Lovely collection,thanks for sharing my kitty babe


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! My dream come true!


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG..drool...


----------



## kariii (Jan 10, 2009)

are those elf lipshines or whatever? I LOVE THEM!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

oh my.
WONDERFUL collection.


----------



## dormick (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## animacani (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice collection! What are the two NARS blushes you have there?


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

lovely collection!


----------



## hellokitty235 (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you for your nice and gentle comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



animacani, my nars blushes are orgasm and madly.
kariiii, the lipshines are from stila.
today the photos cant be shown, I dont know why but I hope it will be fixed.. otherwise, I ll put new pics.


----------



## hellokitty235 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## hellokitty235 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice collection dear...


----------



## orkira (Jan 14, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection.


----------

